# Does your GSD's tail do this?



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie's tail does this when he gets excited. I never saw any of my other gsd's tails do this. It quivers at the tip of the tail too.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

My boy, Max, does the same thing --- especially if he is "posturing" for another male dog. 
(I thought he was the only one. LOL)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Tail up is a position of dominance, not good in the house unless he is acting protectively. It is a million-year-old posture that all dogs (that have the tail for it) use. If you have other GSDs I am surprised you haven't seen it. My female does it when she is being protective or sees a cat or a dog she considers a threat.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly's tail does it all the time, sometimes its down.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He is chasing shadows in the kitchen in these pics but he also does this playing ball or any game plus when he sees other animals


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I've been wrong before........... maybe he has what's called a gay tail.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I noticed that Dakot'a tail does that when we're playing fetch. I worried about the gay tail too, but I've been watching and it doesn't do it all the time. I was wondering why she did it.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

hum it could be that they're just expressing their excitement when they're playing. My GSD only does this when he's in a dominate state like when he sees an exited dog or cat.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PaddyD said:


> Tail up is a position of dominance, not good in the house unless he is acting protectively. It is a million-year-old posture that all dogs (that have the tail for it) use. If you have other GSDs I am surprised you haven't seen it. My female does it when she is being protective or sees a cat or a dog she considers a threat.


You have to take it in context. While it can be dominance.......my Glory B's tail is up like that alot when she's just being happy and joyful.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is a really curly tail! Mine can't curve theirs like that.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Does seem like excessive curl, my GSD's tail could not curl like that. 

When she is alerted her tail goes straight up with a slight curve and the haunches go big.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Tail up is a position of dominance, not good in the house unless he is acting protectively. It is a million-year-old posture that all dogs (that have the tail for it) use. If you have other GSDs I am surprised you haven't seen it. My female does it when she is being protective or sees a cat or a dog she considers a threat.


Don't think this is quite right. Dog's put their tails up and high for lots of reasons.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

usually its a dominant gesture. but Riley does it all the time. when he's excited, happy.... i sometimes think its just comfy for him.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

As mentioned, its called gay tail. Some GSDs do it, but most don't.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

HeidiW said:


> That is a really curly tail! Mine can't curve theirs like that.


I have had many people comment on how long his tail is. Maybe because it's so long, he can get that extra curl out of it. LOL


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Deuce curls his tail up just like Wolfie!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Tail up is a position of dominance, not good in the house unless he is acting protectively. It is a million-year-old posture that all dogs (that have the tail for it) use. If you have other GSDs I am surprised you haven't seen it. My female does it when she is being protective or sees a cat or a dog she considers a threat.


There is a big difference between a happy-dog-tail and a I-am-the-boss-around-here-tail.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's tail is like the crystal ball into emotions. If he is content, relaxed or tired it's down. If he is excited, happy or wanting to play, it's up. When he first starts to eat his tail is up - by the time he is finished it's down. 

If I am letting him back into the house and his tail is up, as soon as I open the door I'll say, "Inside Dog!" which means to remain calm. If not, he has the zoomies and runs through the house sliding on rugs and whipping out on the kitchen floor. If his tail is down, he'll amble into the house, relaxed and calm.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Abby curls her tail just like that but only when she
is in barking alert mode. Hackles up...tail curled...big bark.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie's tail does this when he gets excited. I never saw any of my other gsd's tails do this. It quivers at the tip of the tail too.



thats the " i have a question" tail


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

As for the original question. No, they do not curl it like that at all.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Our previous GSD's tail used to do that when he was reacting to another dog. 

Thor's tail doesn't do it yet, but I'll keep an eye out as he gets older, as we get comments on how long his tail is too.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

wow I have 4 dogs and I have never notice their tails curling like that. My black GSD tail is really long and Meika's is pretty straight. I think my Great Danes tail curls up when he is trotting but not like your pup. 
It reminds me of a lemur tail when they are mad LOL


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that Wolfie is strange and unusual.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

XTOL said:


> Abby curls her tail just like that but only when she
> is in barking alert mode. Hackles up...tail curled...big bark.


Yep! That's what Deuce does too.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I've come to the conclusion that Wolfie is strange and unusual.


Like owner like dog 
:hug: Just kidding


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Deuce said:


> Like owner like dog
> :hug: Just kidding


LOL! How did you know that he takes after his father?


----------



## Mattdim805 (Feb 10, 2011)

*My dog Jax has a crazy curly tail!*

I adopted him when he was just about 7 weeks old. He was the fattest out of his bunch, and was just drawn to me. He's 3 years old now, and only about 55 lbs at his max, but usually around 50 lbs. His tail has curled as a pup, and is usually in that position. Though from time to time, he will drop it down, thugh it still retains a curl (mainly when he's laying down).

The shelter tried saying he was a German Shepherd/Chow mix, but I highly disagree. He's too small, and not fluffy enough (though he does have some black spotting on the roof of his mouth). Anyway, my best guess was either shiba inu mixed with GSD, or Akita mixed with GSD.

What do you all think?








(At about 2 years)

















(About 1 1/2 years)








(About 11 weeks)








(1 1/2 years)








(9 weeks and 13 lbs)








(7 weeks)








(He never was very fond of it as a pup.  )


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You should start your own thread and ask for opinions  

He's very cute. With that curly of a tail i would think something in the spitz family, but the floppy ears throw me off. Black spots in the mouth or on the tongue can actually occur in any breed.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I've come to the conclusion that Wolfie is strange and unusual.


No more than my Otti. Yes he is peeing like a girl with his tail in a curl


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow that is some neon yellow pee


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brodys tail does that too sometimes. I wouldnt worry about it. IMO I think every dog has a different way of expressing themselves.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Lin said:


> Wow that is some neon yellow pee


:rofl: It was first thing in the morning on pure fresh snow.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian does that when he gets REALLY REALLY excited..... LOL!


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Zeus's tail used to do that ALL the time lol. He didn't even have to be really excited, just awake  The more excited he was the straighter it went up. I agree with the others it is just a quirky trait your dog has. It makes him special


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jenn - that is how males pee. Territorial marking is different . 

I too was alarmed by the colour of the pee. Much too dark . Pee should be almost clear . This is the colour of brewed tea -- needs more hydration .

--- dog with the tail -- gay tail . 
dogs that only vibrate at the tip of the tail are tense -- often when they do this the tail is held tight to the body with only minimum movement at tip -- uncertain , inhibited , 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi , like other posters said , he/she has a "Gay" tail , it is a fault, GSD's are supposed to have a "sword Tail" , I would find it quite distracting, it doesn't look german sheperdish to me. Really doesn't matter what other people think though, we all love our dogs the way they are.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie's tail does this when he gets excited. I never saw any of my other gsd's tails do this. It quivers at the tip of the tail too.


Layla's tail is always like that! Rarely down. We have decided the shape of it will be the symbol for her name and she will be known as that "flipped tail" symbol and "The Dog Formerly Known as Layla." 

I threaten her with putting weights on it


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha's tail has never curled persay...but I do sometimes see her bend it in like a right angle/ L shape randomly when we're outside lol I should take a camera out with me sometimes so I can see if I could capture that moment lol


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

My GSD does that too when she's chasing the flashlight (not used for play at all) or when she sees a reflection or a cat. Her tail isn't as high as Wolfie's tail.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine doesn't but I've seen a decent amount that do. My old friend had a miniature Shepherd who's tail was naturally like that.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono's tail does that too! 










It happens when he meets other dogs(he's dominant over other dogs) or when there's prey or a toy involved. It also curls a bit to one side, so it looks like a loose spiral.


----------

